# Forza football



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

we have to get a few of us together for a game of forza 3 football, it looks really good.

every game someone takes it in turn to be the football :lol:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Thats flipping genius


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

Good idea


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

how do you get that track?


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

Franzpan said:


> how do you get that track?


depending on how old your forza 3 is, there was a redeem code inside


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

That is absolutley amazing :lol:

The track was from a Redeem code found in the LCE.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

In fact sod the Forza bit...

Get me 6 Cayenne's, a Lupo, and meet me at old Trafford :lol: :lol:


----------



## remal (Dec 10, 2007)

classic


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

dew1911 said:


> In fact sod the Forza bit...
> 
> Get me 6 Cayenne's, a Lupo, and meet me at old Trafford :lol: :lol:


Hate to see the insurance claim for that one tho...


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Tom_the_great said:


> Hate to see the insurance claim for that one tho...


cayenne's are free with corn flakes lately, due to the mahoosive depreciation


----------



## fiestaharry (Jan 23, 2010)

whats the track called can you play it on free play?


----------



## jlock (Sep 8, 2009)

Thats awesome  Will have to give that one a go some day!


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Wow, I'm glad you guys said about the redeem code! I found it inside the box, says it unlocks 10 cars, tracks from forza 1 & 2 and the other bonus tracks which I'm guessing is the football. Haven't DLed it yet though


----------

